# 187 2/8 bow kill



## txdukklr

Video of a deer i killed a week ago. He's my second biggest and was around what we expected him to be. Two weeks prior I shot a 197 that was a shocker . . . . unfortunately the very small Nature Blind didn't allow filming.


----------



## sotexhookset

Cool vid and awesome deer. Congrats


----------



## Trouthunter

Super buck! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Very nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## bowmansdad

What a great buck and video! That 8 point needs an arrow run through him!


----------



## RockportRobert

Wow! Bet that was tough deciding between that deer and the trophy javelina! Congrats!


----------



## chrigging

Great deer and video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## texastkikker

that's a stud


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Awesome.


----------



## artofficial

Awesome
Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWcurlew

*How do you prop them up???*

How do you get the deer propped up like that to take your pictures and videos? Awesome S. Texas buck!

Sorry just realized that i reopened a year old thread...


----------



## troutsupport

Nice Job!!! pretty buck


----------



## BIGSWANG77

Congratulations Sir. Great video, greater hunt! Where was the deer taken?


----------



## bigmark

very cool video and monster deer. Congrats.


----------



## txdougman

Great buck! Great video, thanks for sharing it. Congrats.


----------



## tcs2018

Awesome video/hunt!!!!


----------



## RogerTherk

thanks for sharing, Awesome buck


----------

